# What is the name of this place?



## alexparker20

Hello Everyone,

I am not familiar with tagalog dialect and I want to learn and visit Philippines. Can you help me translate:

What is the name of this place?


----------



## Maginoo

Ok, I'm going to take a crack at these, but be advised that I'm also a beginner (have been studying Tagalog for ~6 months).  So you'll want to check these translations with more experienced speakers.  You also might want to get a phrase book 'cause these are pretty basic.


What is the name of this place?
Ano ang pangalan ng lugar na ito?  Ano ang pangalan ng itong lugar?


----------



## DotterKat

What is the name of this place? = Ano ang pangalan ng lugar na ito OR Ano ang tawag sa lugar na ito?


----------



## mataripis

Anong lugar to?


----------



## captain_bukol

Ano'ng tawag sa lugar na 'to?


----------



## fluffycluster

alexparker20 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am not familiar with tagalog dialect and I want to learn and visit Philippines. Can you help me translate:
> 
> What is the name of this place?



Hi, ALexparker20! From what country are you?  It's nice to know that you are interested in visiting Philippines. May I know which place in Ph you are interested to go? Anyway, to help you with your question...you can either say "Ano ang tawag sa lugar na ito?" or "Anong lugar ito?" o "Saan lugar ito?" If you are referring to a specific place like church, park, mall, beach resort...it is better to use "ano ang tawag sa lugar na ito?" However, if you want to know which place is this in the Philippines...then the approriate question would be "Saan lugar ito?".


----------



## captain_bukol

fluffycluster said:


> Hi, ALexparker20! From what country are you?  It's nice to know that you are interested in visiting Philippines. May I know which place in Ph you are interested to go? Anyway, to help you with your question...you can either say "Ano ang tawag sa lugar na ito?" or "Anong lugar ito?" o "Saan lugar ito?" If you are referring to a specific place like church, park, mall, beach resort...it is better to use "ano ang tawag sa lugar na ito?" However, if you want to know which place is this in the Philippines...then the approriate question would be "Saan lugar ito?".



"Saan*g *lugar ito?" Don't forget the "g", otherwise it becomes _text-speak_.


----------

